# Is this OK?



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

So I am trying to save up my money, and I don't want to waste it on stuff that my friend is going to give me next time I see her. Since I am at my Dad's this weekend, I asked if they had anything I could have, and so I ended up with a little milk carton-thingie. It is about a foot and a half long, and about 10 inches wide. I figured it would be OK fore the time being, and I could get my C&C cubes later. Please tell me if this would be OK for a short time.

Also, can Febreeze be used in the room a hedgie is staying in? I can't remember if I had read this before somewhere or not... My dad keeps saying it is going to stink and I keep telling him its not going to be to bad, so he said I still better have some Febreeze. Another question; Can fleece be heated instead of a towel in the microwave, just in case I end up having to leave it in there for awhile.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You need a proper cage. That is not anywhere near big enough and the hedgie will be able to climb it and escape. It wouldn't even fit a suitable sized wheel. Fleece can be heated in the microwave but what would be the point? Febreeze should not be used around a hedgehog. They have sensitive noses and febreeze is strong smelling.


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

1.)I am working on trying to call my friend (she's not answering), to talk about the C&C cage peices, and I'll be getting home tomorrow. Besides, its not like he'd be in there for a week, it was just a back up and he would probably only be in it for a day, maybe less, but he certainly would not be in there 24/7!

2.)The point of heated fleece is because I would want to get caught in the loop of a towel if I ever needed to use one. 

(Nancy- I'm not trying to be rude for anthing, but it seemed kind of lke you were irritated with me for asking if I could use this for the time being, I never said he would be staying in it for his whole life, or even if it would still be there when he got here. I'm sorry if this seems like I'm being rude or sound stupid, but it your reply made me feel this way.)


-BelleHedge


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont think Nacy was trying to be rude. You should always have the proper home for any new animal whether it be a tree frog or a lizard of some sort. I wouldnet put a hedgie in the milkcrate, not even to transport it. 

Maybe you should do some more research.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Real easy...No it wont work even for temporary just to clean his cage for 10 minutes. HE WILL CLIMB OUT AND ESCAPE!!!!!!!! This is why people get iritated, you ask a question, get an answer, then argue about the answer. It is obvious you are gonna do whatever you want and you dont really want advice unless it agrees with what you want, no one here is going to tell you it is ok for you to house your hedgehog in that thing, it is completely and utterly useless for this purpose. Im sorry if i come across as harsh, but Nancy is a breeder and has tons more experience than alot of us here on the board and you completely disregard what she has to say because you dont agree with it.

Why would you ever need to heat the fleece? I havent had my girls for all that long, but i cant think of a single instance where i would want to wrap them in a fleecie that had been heated in the microwave. Fleece is polyester, so there is a chance that it could melt a little in the microwave, then you would basicly be putting molten plastic on your hedgie without knowing it if only a small part melted. And microwaves can cause hotspots which could burn your hedgie.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> HE WILL CLIMB OUT AND ESCAPE!!!!!!!!


Mine can even get out of plastic bins!!! so yet another person telling you NO!


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

No, that crate wouldn't work. Why?
1] Holes that little feet could get stuck in.
2] Size. There always needs to be room for a 12 inch wheel, water and food bowls, and a hut of some sort, and that little container can't accommodate all of those necessities. 

My idea?
1] Put the little guy in a bathtub and deck it out with what he needs. The reason is is that once you leave your Dad's the cleanup would be a cinch because al he would have to do is run the water.
2] Completely and utterly line the inside of that cage with plastic or something so that he can't climb or get his feet or head stuck in the openings. Since you say you are getting stuff from your friend I'm assuming you'll be seeing him in a day or two. I think it would work for that short period of time if properly changed as it is big enough to fit a wheel, but still, it is by far too small of an area. My cage is about 18x40 inches, and i consider it small.


---

Fleece in the microwave.

Nononononono. it can melt, even in small areas. Bad idea.

---

Febreeze.

Nononono. way too strong smelling. Go to the pet store, in the small animals area they have all sorts of stuff to help with the smell of small animals that has veryvery light scent so that it won't bother them.


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

OK guys, please wait before this goes on and you continue getting mad at me. In my earlier post I said that he most likely would NOT end up in there because my friend and I are meeting up in a few days so can get the C&C cubes. I was not arguing with Nancy, I was simply saying how her respose made me feel, OK? Please don't sit there and keep getting mad at me, I'm getting the C&C cage within the next few days.

Thanks for answering my questions about the fleece and (my dad's question) about the febreeze.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I wasn't getting mad, hun. I was just telling you the straight up facts, trying to leave emotion out of it. I understand you asking since that was the only mode of caging you were provided for the weekend by your Dad. We aren't trying to get mad at you or attack you, we just worry about all hedgies, it really isn't meant to be something personal.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

BelleHedge said:


> (Nancy- I'm not trying to be rude for anthing, but it seemed kind of lke you were irritated with me for asking if I could use this for the time being, I never said he would be staying in it for his whole life, or even if it would still be there when he got here. I'm sorry if this seems like I'm being rude or sound stupid, but it your reply made me feel this way.)
> 
> -BelleHedge


You are reading too much into my reply. I was just briefly answering your questions without giving a drawn out explanation.

I still don't understand microwaving fleece?


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope you aren't assuming you could microwave fleece instead of having a permanent heat source for it.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Instead of microwaving.......

Why not just stick the fleece in the dryer for a few minutes? Always comes out warm.

But this would only be used for quick "trips" as the heat won't last long. 

But...why DO you need to heat the fleece?


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

It would be a just in case, but I guess that if it'll melt I'll go with a towel or sticking in the dryer.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I guess the question is why would you need to insta-heat a blanket of any kind? If it's for travel or if the power goes out or your little guy seems too cold, you would probably be better off investing in a heating pad or a little instant hand warmer. These will provide and maintain heat better than a warm towel would.

Again, no one is mad or judging you. I think everyone is just trying to make sure they're on the same page with your thought process to help provide you with the best answers for you and your hedgie.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

A towel heated in dryer or microwave only stays warm for about 5 minutes maximum. It is really only good for a hibernation attempt or to cuddle in after a bath. 

I put snuggle safe discs with fleece covers in the microwave all the time to heat and the fleece doesn't melt. Fleece also goes in the dryer and doesn't melt so unless you put it in the microwave for a long time, nothing is going to happen to it.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Mar 16, 2009)

What made you think of putting your hog in a milk crate??? Not having a go just wanted to know.


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Zoo_Keeper said:


> What made you think of putting your hog in a milk crate??? Not having a go just wanted to know.


She needed a cage for her hedgie at her Dad's, and that was the only thing he could think to give her.


----------

